# Good wife....



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it love? Is it tolerance?...or is she now also addicted? I think thats the ticket! Got her corpsing....
Every room in the house is a Halloween disaster. Its never to early to start setting up??? 
Here is a photo of a mild room that we are normally not allowed to play in!:googly: Looks like Christmas morning.


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice! I can't wait to get all of my stuff from my storage shed. Might do that this weekend actually. I love this picture.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd pretty much be dead if my wife came home to find all of that stuff out in August. Very cool that your's is getting into it more and more. My wife appreciates the finished product and will occassionaly offer a suggestion or will help with some detail if I ask her, but it's more of a tolerance than a love. That's a great collection of stuff you have!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah very nice collection.. I already started decorating inside this week too.. surpisingly my hubby hasn't said anything about it yet..


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Uh...thats one room. The others are worse. That inside decor is still in shed #3. I will bring that in after shed #2 is empty


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tongue if i had your kind of money I wouldnt be worried about what my wife says anyway cuz you can just buy a new one. She obviously loves it also or she wouldnt have been willing to spend what was it like over 10k at hauntcon. I dont know any other home haunter on here that could do that even in 10 years let alone one weekend.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Actually, I taught her how to make her own money, She can buy whatever she wants including a toyboy! I need to be careful or I will get traded in!:zombie: 
The only reason I spend money like that is because I want to go pro in a year or two and I can write all this off now on my taxes for promotions in my other business. I prefer the home haunters stuff any day. The creativity this group demonstrates puts me in awe and I have noting but the highest respect for you guys.Including vomit face and pukebutt. Time is something I don't have a lot of and I need to buy some props because I love to give the kids a good show and lets face it, some of that stuff is just bad ass. So I buy a few of the big boys but I bet many ghouls on this site, haunts, blow mine away.... but I am learning and I plan on catching you all.:finger:


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That picture is sheer awesomeness. Thanks for starting my morning off right


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh...to have money...

But to spend my life in pursuit of money...

To make money but lose free time and family time...

but...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...to make money....

But to spend my life in pursuit of money...

To make money but lose free time and family time...

but...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...to make money....

But to spend my life in pursuit of money...

To make money but lose free time and family time...

but...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...to make money....

But to spend my life in pursuit of money...

To make money but lose free time and family time...

but...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...to make money....


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is effin' rad! I generally have a room in my house that is full of Halloween stuff year round, but enclosed in stacked rubbermaid containers...it doesn't spew itself all over until September sometime, but the room is pretty much useless for anything other than storage for the rest of the year.

What a trip!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OOOOOH....that looks soo good...I love the big final spread out....makes you wonder how you will get everything out and in it's place before the big night.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaha!

My man tolerates my Hallowe'en stuff, AND my faery stuff (I have to work like a mad woman the next two weeks to be ready to vend at PPD). He certainly doesn't embrace it....LOL!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> I'd pretty much be dead if my wife came home to find all of that stuff out in August. Very cool that your's is getting into it more and more. My wife appreciates the finished product and will occassionaly offer a suggestion or will help with some detail if I ask her, but it's more of a tolerance than a love. That's a great collection of stuff you have!


My hubby must be your wife's twin!

Although he is slowly coming around, and it can be fun when he gets into it. But if he is p/o'd about something then it always comes back around to all my Halloween $h!+ no matter what. 
It isn't nearly as bad as it used to be, I couldn't breath the word before Sept. or get a bit of help with set up, but last month I got home from work and he said "I feel like making some tombstones" and that earthquake you felt was me falling over in a dead faint!
:googly:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> Uh...thats one room. The others are worse. That inside decor is still in shed #3. I will bring that in after shed #2 is empty


I hope you post a progress report thread!
I am dying to see that!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ishwitch, sounds like my wife and your hubby have been taking the same "can't stand prop crap 101 class."


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

LOL

I think what is helping him accept and participate is all the opps to use (and buy!) tools!
He spent a couple weeks on a dremel bit quest!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wish it was that simple for mine.

My wife is more into the Christmas spirit, so I talked her into going to a Christmas prop making convention this weekend with me. (Plus/C3) Let's hope some enjoyment of props transfers onto her!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Ishwitch, sounds like my wife and your hubby have been taking the same "can't stand prop crap 101 class."


I think my man took that class, too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! And I got a divorce for that. LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Your wife sounds like a real keeper. Nice collection of props.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh...to have money...
> 
> But to spend my life in pursuit of money...
> 
> ...


That would suck... I work less than and hour a day but we like to do things and I like to travel to help friends out. Even just setting up the props I have is going to be tough because we plan on traveling a large part of October to visit the big haunts across the country. When we go pro we want to do it right. If you read the last issue of haunt world with Rodney at Seven Floors of Hell... he talks about his 13 year journey. A lot of the pros have been awesome and have spent numerous hours with me going over the business. Rodney, who sets up a giant haunt every year and is spending 15 hours a day doing it, was on the phone with me for over an hour at two in the morning a couple a nights ago. I don't have anytime because of Halloween and family... not work.:finger:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought I was bad for getting things out and about in my basement. That makes me feel like my basement is neat and clean. Quite the collection you have there. Wish I could see more detail in the picture.
I keep lots of my stuff in a crawl space off the basement. The pest control guy gave me a funny look when he was in the crawl space and saw the coffin.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Wish it was that simple for mine.
> 
> My wife is more into the Christmas spirit, so I talked her into going to a Christmas prop making convention this weekend with me. (Plus/C3) Let's hope some enjoyment of props transfers onto her!


I love Christmas and was planning on making my tombstone leerer into an elf leaning over a present after Halloween!
We do both holidays up big, but would love to get into Christmas props and have something more interesting than all of the neighborhood blowups.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

That looks like every room in my house if you took all the Halloween stuff out and replaced it with childrens toys.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

So is all that inside or outside decorations?
You are collecting for the pro-haunt right?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Most...but I can't pass up a good deal. And I go to the thrift store weekly. I was talking to my wife about selling off all the stuff we got at the local stores that non haunters would have in their house on Halloween. I went to a pro haunt last year and one of the first props we saw was the Costco pirate. We didn't like that. My wife has suggested keeping our current house and getting a bigger one. Use this one for storage and Halloween parties and keep the local store bought stuff for that. My problem is I love all this stuff including the cheapest stuff. I just think it doesn't need to be in a haunt people are paying for... but for the home Haunt I think it is awesome... and I enjoy it tremendously. 

Depends on your definition of outside. I purchased the 10X20 costco car tents for 160.00.... and much of my home haunt will be in enclosed in those.

I am collecting for home and Pro...


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Halloween Prop Storage*



Spooky1 said:


> I thought I was bad for getting things out and about in my basement. That makes me feel like my basement is neat and clean. Quite the collection you have there. Wish I could see more detail in the picture.
> I keep lots of my stuff in a crawl space off the basement. The pest control guy gave me a funny look when he was in the crawl space and saw the coffin.


You post reminds me of an Orkin Pest Control commercial I saw on TV the last year or two. Here's what I remember, the guy goes down into a dark basement with his flashlight, the music is eerie and suspenseful, suddenly he turns and jumps back as he sees a skeleton. He finds the light switch and it illuminates the homeowners halloween collection of props! ....I thought now that's a home I like!!!.... Then the commercial goes on about looking for cockroaches that can haunt you house. Love that commercial better than the Addams Family M&Ms one. :jol:


----------

